# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Υorkshire τα λεει!!!

## Αντισυμβατικός

για αυτους που εκπαιδευουν καναρινια+singers :winky:  ::

----------


## jk21

να και ενα γιορκ που ισως αρεζε σε καρδεριναδες χαχαχα

----------

